# A F PAINS 6 DAYS SINCE ET



## jennywren (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi ladies

A quick question. As the post says I am 6 days since embryo transfer. I had 2, grade 2 8 cell embies transferred last Monday at Liverpools wonderful Hewitt Centre. Since ET I started with very sore ( . ) (  . ) which are very sore to touch now but I almost have a dull ache in the stomach and around my back very similar to just before I get AF and I am panicking a bit. I feel very tired, and nausea's and had a few shooting pains. Is is normal to feel like this and is it still possible to get a BFP

Thanks for your time.

J xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, definitely! I'd say they were all good signs.

In fact, I had AF pains till 16 weeks! It's showing that things are going on in there.

You would normally have a period 14 days after egg collection, so it's too early for that - more likely it's implantation you're feeling.

good luck!


----------



## jennywren (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you Miranda for that. Your little baby is gorgeous congrats x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Jennywren - congratulations on being PUPO!  I too had ET last monday.....trying not to let it drive me mad  
Are you using cyclogest? The progesterone support can give you lots of symptoms that are both similar to AF and to pregnancy so pls try not to worry.  Easier said than done I know....I have had dull cramps for the last few days too but am trying not to obsess.  This is my 7th 2WW and I'm trying not to make comparisons with the last ones but it's hard  -  Somehow I think the next week will drag by.
Stay positive hun  

Dottie
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jenny ~ welcome to the 2ww Board. We have a 2ww Testers thread if you want to come and join everyone chatting on there.....here's the link for you:
*
OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161436.75

There's also a good thread about AF pains and BFPs 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------

